# Driver Side Mirror that is a Different Color



## thchozen0ne (Jul 10, 2016)

I recently needed to replace my driver side mirror because it was broken. I ordered one online and it shipped. The only problem is the new mirror is black and my car is light blue.

I personally don't think it's a big deal that the colors don't match, but my parents saw it and think I need to get a new mirror that is my color, even if that means not driving for at least a week to find one.

Do PAX care about the fact that the color of my driver side mirror is different? Will they give me low ratings or report the car to Uber? When I looked online for one, seemingly none of the sellers seemed to care what color the mirror is. None of them specify what color mirrors they are selling, nor give me options to get a mirror in that color. It's as if to the sellers, color is completely irrelevant. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

There is no alternative but to either get the new mirror painted or to buy a used one in the same color.


----------



## thchozen0ne (Jul 10, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> There is no alternative but to either get the new mirror painted or to buy a used one in the same color.


And what if I don't?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Your parents ground you.


----------



## thchozen0ne (Jul 10, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Your parents ground you.


Haha, that's it? I'm an adult and ultimately decide whether I want to keep the mirror as is, get a new one, or paint it. I'm just wondering if there are any consequences that I haven't thought of, such as being pulled over or being reported to Uber, or failing a vehicle inspection (mine is not due for at least 6 months).


----------



## thchozen0ne (Jul 10, 2016)

That is to say, I have thought of these consequences I mentioned, but I don't think they are a real possibility. But please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why not different color doors and fenders too ?
Different color seats and carpet.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Mismatched body parts say " no class."

It shouldn't be too hard to get spray paint in the right color.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

With rates this low all Ubers will look at least as bad as your car. Uber doesn't care if we are insured why would they care about your mirror.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

No one's going to care about your mirror color. Most riders will never even notice, especially since it's on your driver's side. Most riders are getting on the passenger side. 

I don't know about your state, but generally most state inspections aren't concerned about color. As long as your mirror is functioning, and properly attached, you're good to go.

If it bothers you, get it painted. But don't let that stop you from earning money in the meantime.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get a different size and style of mirror too. Why not ?
One white wall,one blackwall tire each tire with a different RIM.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't think it should be an issue unless you are driving Select/Black/SUV


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Mismatched body parts say " no class."
> 
> It shouldn't be too hard to get spray paint in the right color.


Spray paint? Classy!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Just paint the other one black to match.
I would use Plastidip on both so they match if you don't want the black to be permanent.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006SU3QW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Spray paint? Classy!


Aha! You must be the guy driving the counterfeit Cooper Mini , the one the "factory" painted with a roller (Find the ad on YouTube).

For those who don't know, auto parts stores carry spray paint mixed to match auto colors. A Wider selection is available from Duplicolir's web site. Or, any shop that provides body shops with paint can mix and can it for you.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Aha! You must be the guy driving the counterfeit Cooper Mini , the one the "factory" painted with a roller (Find the ad on YouTube).
> 
> For those who don't know, auto parts stores carry spray paint mixed to match auto colors. A Wider selection is available from Duplicolir's web site. Or, any shop that provides body shops with paint can mix and can it for you.


Not sure what you are referencing.

I am aware of Duplicolor, but if the OP's intention is to make it look factory a can of spray paint is not going to be good enough.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Spray paint? Classy!





LAuberX said:


> Just paint the other one black to match.
> I would use Plastidip on both so they match if you don't want the black to be permanent.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006SU3QW/?tag=ubne0c-20


I second plastidip, you can usually find BLACK at Lowes or Home Depot.

Very easy to apply and can be pealed off when you no longer want it on. I use plastidip on my front grill and it looks amazing.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Your parents ground you.


LMFAO!! You asked for it dude..


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Not sure what you are referencing.
> 
> I am aware of Duplicolor, but if the OP's intention is to make it look factory a can of spray paint is not going to be good enough.


I have used Automotive Touch Up on several cars with excellent results. Available on line. Be sure to use clear coat also if needed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Almost no one will even notice...

But, if it bugs you, replace the other one with black. They will match and look like it is supposed to be that wat.

My mirrors are black, my car is not.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you are going to do it, do it at late night. I think that would minimize the chance of someone ever complaining. But yeah I would take it somewhere to get it painted or get one in the right color. You could use duplicolor with the clear coat as stated but at minimum you need to be a handy do it yourself type person to go this route.


----------



## thchozen0ne (Jul 10, 2016)

No way I am going to spend $200 just to paint a mirror and some scratches! I called a collision place and the guy who answered said the mirror itself cost $85 to paint. I tried to get a quote from another collision place and they wouldn't even give me an estimate without me pulling in and having them look at my car. What a scam!


----------



## thchozen0ne (Jul 10, 2016)

I might try just buying some spray paint and doing it myself, if that's possible. I think it looks fine the way it is, however. By the way, thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

thchozen0ne said:


> I might try just buying some spray paint and doing it myself, if that's possible. I think it looks fine the way it is, however. By the way, thanks for the ideas everyone!


Just replace the other one with a black one or keep checking eBay and online salvage yards for a match.

My wife's car is tan but the mirrors are black... from the factory


----------



## DavesNotHere (Jun 23, 2021)

When is Mini Cooper going to retire the color blind guy who installs the mirrors?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

He could paint the car to match the mirror


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The law says you must have a driver side mirror, no mention of the color. 

If your parents are community member(s), they must report you drive with a damaged mirror if color is not right.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Love it when 5 year old posts are revived.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

desperate for content other then soapbox bs that people spout here


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Dont not worry about pax . There are garbage . Do not worry about that mirror color . They all come black .
Do not worry about ratings . Do not worry about your parents . LoL Who is paying for the car ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Love it when 5 year old posts are revived.


And i just responded to it not knowing it was 5 years old .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sometimes you have to wonder about the lack of common sense. I replaced a mirror once, it was $15 on Amazon! If you're worried the black one will look funny, for $30 buy a left and a right one so they are both black. Looks like the original design, problem solved!  Hopefully after 5 years his Mom let him out of the basement!


----------

